# Confused about Fossil movement and watch origin



## Rareitem

So I understand how a watch may be made in one place, but the movements come from another. 
I'm curious as to where exactly the movements in Fossil watches come from. I've done some research and can't really find a definitive answer. 
Does it differ from watch to watch within the Fossil brand?

Also curious about the movement in Guess watches. Where does that come from?

im new at understanding all this so thanks for the patience.


----------



## StufflerMike

Cheapo ETA from Thailand or other factories in Asia, otherwise PRoC, JP movements. Open up yours and you will know.


----------



## Rareitem

What do ETA and PRoC stand for?


----------



## StufflerMike

Rareitem said:


> What do ETA and PRoC stand for?


ETA SA Manufacture Horlogère Suisse

China


----------



## baronrojo

I remember reading that Fossil uses Claro Semag movements...made in China. I would guess the quartz movements are Miyota from Japan.


----------



## Aleric

I have almost no experience with Fossils. A couple of months ago I picked up my very first one at a liquidator store. I wore it one day. I haven't opened it, so who knows what kind of movement. Probably a Chinese quartz.

As for Guess and Guess Collection, I have two Guesses. The more expensive one says "Japan Movement" on the case back, and the cheaper lady's "Watersport" one that I got a garage sale doesn't have anything on the case back. But, I have opened the case for a battery change. The quartz movement says JAPAN, "SHIO JIRL"? 

The Guess Collection watch is a Swiss Made, and the movement appears to be a Ronda 5040D.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

I am curious as well...


----------



## crazy4seiko

My wife's Fossil has a Seiko quartz movement (crappy iPhone picture):


----------



## happyjaya

i have 2 fossil watch,, one with ronda swiss movement, and another with epson movement


----------

